
Teaching my daughter to code – 7yr old - avitzurel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC2Paw1JjzA
======
avitzurel
We started the process of learning to code a few months back.

Right now, we focus more about developing "the engineer mind" rather than
syntax.

The design process and thinking through the problems are much more important.

In this video, we talk through a project idea she had and work through it. It
all comes together in the end of the video where I "translate" her thoughts to
syntax.

We had a blast, people asked questions in the chat and it really motivated her
to continue with it.

Previos blog posts:

[https://hackernoon.com/fun-flash-cards-react-native-app-i-
bu...](https://hackernoon.com/fun-flash-cards-react-native-app-i-built-with-
my-daughter-eb813340179e)

[https://medium.com/@kensodev/dad-i-have-an-idea-for-
another-...](https://medium.com/@kensodev/dad-i-have-an-idea-for-another-
app-b3629821ce82)

